# Armacost Lighting



## Maximumbob (May 24, 2013)

Has anyone used their Ribbon Flex Pro LED tape light? 

The only thing I noticed was they don't offer a channel with diffuser so you could potentially see the lights in a polished counter top.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Maximumbob said:


> Has anyone used their Ribbon Flex Pro LED tape light?
> 
> The only thing I noticed was they don't offer a channel with diffuser so you could potentially see the lights in a polished counter top.


Got a whole box worth of it...

Customer went to HD to save some money on their new lighting project and in the end just gave it all to us. They had polished black granite countertops and a stainless steel backsplash. The LED's created a pinstripe look on the backsplash making you slightly dizzy as you walked around the room.

They are pretty much garbage for under cab lighting on a reflective surface. We did use them to install lighting under the bathroom vanity to light up a glass sink basin, that was pretty cool.


----------



## Big Pickles (Oct 25, 2014)

Use armacost tape, channel and diffuser.


----------



## Maximumbob (May 24, 2013)

Are they on the Armacost website?


----------



## Nom Deplume (Jul 21, 2013)

You can get everything from Lee Valley. I installed in my own kitchen and it's very good. You may find it cheaper somewhere else but that's where I got it.
They have all of the parts.
http://www.leevalley.com/US/hardware/page.aspx?cat=3,70322&p=70323


----------

